# Boat ramps east garcon point?



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Any names of ramps or just locations would be great! Thinking about going early morning,


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

There is the old Nichol's seafood ramp, Garcon point ramp right at the foot of the bridge on the point side. There is also the oyster pile ramp in the bagdad area. What size boat??? Those three ramps are the closest ramps.

Old Nichols Seafood below










Oyster Pile Ramp Below










Garcon Point ramp below


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Marquis Bayou is good ramp....US90 across the Milton bridge, Make a right at the lite and I think it's the 1st right, if not the 2nd...check the County Website

there is also one at Dixon City, but never used it.

G luk


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wondering, how are the no-seums over there? They were horrible over here in Walton County the other evening. Plus, to beat that, when we got back to the ramp, we were invaded by Black Hawk Mosquitoes like it was their last day on earth!

Lots of grass and marsh around the ramp over here. I can remember surveying Garcon Point and I ran outta Skin so Soft, Fabric Sofetner sheets, and just about everything I could use to keep those things from starting an IV while working over there! LOL!


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure Jon will second that the no seemums are just as bad as they always are around here. The mosquitois are the worst I'v seen them due to county cut backs. I use to see the bug man two to three times a week now I might see him every other month. Garcon Point Avalon or any where around Black Water Bay or Escambia.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks very much for the help! I think the old Nichol's seafood ramp is where I'm going. I got caught up installing some more rod holders in my new used boat and am up way too late to be going for an early morning trip beforework. But there's always tomorrow! My boat is a smitty skiff, not the most ideal boat for long runs across big bays so the boat ramp location is crutial to where I go. I really want to try directly east-souteast from that ramp where all the rivers spill out, looks fishy... Time for me to put my hours on it and find my honey holes and where not to ever go again. Has anybody fished over there lately or ever?









Again thanks for the help. Here's a pick of my boat when I got it. Since then, I've mounteda minn kota trolling motor on it.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

The areas you marked should produce you some fish, your boat looks shallow draft so you should be OK. I would go in easy till you learn the water and keep an eye for submerged objects. A falling tide there would be good, but you have to make sure you don't get stuck in where you can't get out.

A low tide trip will show you the objects and then back on high tide you'll know where they are when they are submerged. The reds get up in the grass on the high tide, they follow the channels off the banks in moving water out on the low.

You should be able to find some specs and flounder as well, small spinnerbaits with a small gulp baits, or 1/8, 1/16 jig heads with gulp should be productive, also, the mirror lure 2000 when you need to cover morewater a little quicker.

G Luk

Good Luck.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Bay Pirate! Good advice.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a sexy boat you got there.


----------

